# South Bend Spindle Nose Thread 1 5/8 - 8 Thread ??



## 54hawken (Dec 28, 2015)

My neighbor of many years aquaintance recently sold his old sleeve brg spindle South Bend.  I was at his place  later and bought a nice  6 inch, 4 jaw chuck that he used on the lathe he sold.  I took it home, removed the old back plate, installed a new  L00 taper back plate and all is well. I cleaned the old back plate up to possibly sell on ebay.  THEN I checked the threads and they are 1.625 - 8.  I am only guessing but maybe a pre WWII ?? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks  Don


----------



## omni_dilletante (Dec 28, 2015)

My prewar South Bend Heavy 10R has a 1-7/8 x 8tpi spindle.  

When I measure the inside diameter of the back plate I see 1.7".

I could use another back plate if this is the size you have.


----------

